# Trident Z Neo -  RGB permanent deaktivieren



## omgTV (18. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

ich bin seit kurzem Besitzer eines Trident Z Neo Kits. Genauer gesagt handelt es sich um das F4-3600C16D-32GTZN.
Den RAM habe ich mir in erster Linie wegen der Taktfrequenz und den Timings "von Haus aus" gekauft. Da mein Gehäuse leider eine Glasscheibe besitzt versuche ich jede Lichtquelle (und damit ja auch Wärmequelle) zu vermeiden. Die LEDs vom Board habe ich im BIOS deaktivieren können, deswegen habe ich dafür auch keine Software installiert. 

Die LEDs vom RAM bekomme ich mit dem Trident Z Lighting Control deaktiviert. Irgendwo hatte ich mal gelesen der RAM sollte sich die Einstellung merken. Wenn ich die Lighting Control Software aber aus dem Autostart wieder entferne, den PC komplett ausschalte und dann wieder einschalte leuchten die Riegel wieder fröhlich vor sich hin bis ich die Software wieder starte. Ist das normal so? Läuft da was falsch? Kann ich was anders machen?
Wenn sich der RAM die Einstellung nicht merkt hätte ich unter Linux ja z.B. nie die Möglichkeit die LEDs zu deaktivieren, da die Software nur für Windows angeboten wird.

Grüße


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (18. Oktober 2019)

Hm, ich hab zwar keinen RGB RAM, aber ein "RGB Board" und nen LED Strip, welcher über das Board gesteuert wird. In der Software für´s Board kann ich die Beleuchtung auch komplett deaktivieren - auch für den RAM. Vllt ist das ne Option....


----------



## omgTV (18. Oktober 2019)

Aber muss deine Software dann permanent im Hintergrund laufen wenn du alles deaktiviert haben möchtest?
Weil mit der Trident Z Lighting Control Software kann ich die LEDs schon deaktivieren aber dazu muss eben die Software ständig laufen. Wenn sich der RAM das merken würde wäre es eleganter 

Übrigens toller Name, ich mag Kartoffeln


----------



## claster17 (18. Oktober 2019)

Der RAM hat meines Wissens keinen Speicher für Beleuchtungseinstellungen.

Was die LEDs mit Wärme zu tun haben sollen, ist mir ein Rätsel. Die Abwärme ist so gering, dass man sie ignorieren kann.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Oktober 2019)

Genau so ist es, LEDs erzeugen keine große Wärme, daher macht es kein Sinn LEDs wegen der Wärme zu deaktivieren. Zudem gibt es auch Arbeitsspeicher ohne LEDs und wenn diese nicht gewünscht wird wieso wird dann mit LEDs gekauft? In den Speicher wird nichts wie bereits hier geschrieben abgespeichert, unter Windows macht es das Programm, aber dieses läuft nicht sobald der Rechner neu gestartet wird, da zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch kein Windows oder irgendwelche Treiber geladen werden. Das ganze muss daher direkt aus dem Bios aus deaktiviert werden.

Bei meinem Asus Board ist dies auch möglich, wie es bei dir aussieht kann dir wohl keiner sagen da du auch keine Angaben zu deinem Mainboard machst.


----------



## omgTV (18. Oktober 2019)

Wärme hin oder her, das Licht stört ja ggf. auch und überhaupt spielen die Gründe ja auch weniger eine Rolle. Ich wollte einfach nur wissen ob es noch eine andere Möglichkeit gibt oder das mit der Software die einzig vorgesehene ist und wenn es so ist dann ist es eben so. Da bin ich auch nicht böse drum und die Tränen kann ich auch zurückhalten. Ob da jetzt ein kleines G im Infobereich angezeigt wird oder nicht... Ich finde es halt nur nicht so elegant. 

Denn so richtig kommt man um das ganze Bling Bling ja nicht rum außer man macht woanders wieder Abstriche. So war mein Abstrich beim Gehäuse eben dass es eine Seite aus Glas hat obwohl ich es nicht brauche. Und genauso war beim RAM eben der Abstrich dass er mit RGB daher kommt, denn mit gleichen Timings bei dem Takt "out of the box" gibt es eben keine Alternative. Außer man legt selbst Hand an, der normale Trident Z ist ja nicht soweit entfernt davon. Aber damit möchte ich mich bei einem neuen System die ersten Monate nicht rumeseln.

Schön dass es bei Asus möglich ist das im BIOS für den RAM zu deaktivieren. Das ist denke ich der richtige Weg dass man ohne Zusatzsoftware die Wahl hat ob man das Bling Bling möchte oder nicht. Und das sogar noch unabhängig vom Betriebssystem.
Ich habe das X570 Aorus Xtreme. So eine Einstellung habe ich aber noch nicht gefunden. Nur eben für das boardeigene RGB habe ich was gefunden.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Oktober 2019)

Muss mal richtig schauen, denn wenn das Board auch D-RGB bzw. das normale RGB beinhaltet müsste im Bios auch was dazu da sein. Zu deinem Mainboard kann ich halt nichts konkretes ohne ins Benutzerhandbuch geschaut zu haben was zu sagen. Denke das es da auch was geben muss, kann ja nicht sein das RGBs nicht deaktiviert werden können.

EDIT:

Habe das ganze nochmals bei mir getestet und bei mir kann ich aus dem Bios aus auch die Arbeitsspeicher nicht deaktivieren. Es geht nur was ich angeschlossen habe oder die LEDs was das Board mit beinhaltet. Ich muss es daher auch per Software machen und die ist halt nur dann aktiv wenn sie mit Windows läuft.


----------



## Cody_GSK (23. Oktober 2019)

omgTV schrieb:


> Die LEDs vom RAM bekomme ich mit dem Trident Z Lighting Control deaktiviert. Irgendwo hatte ich mal gelesen der RAM sollte sich die Einstellung merken. Wenn ich die Lighting Control Software aber aus dem Autostart wieder entferne, den PC komplett ausschalte und dann wieder einschalte leuchten die Riegel wieder fröhlich vor sich hin bis ich die Software wieder starte. Ist das normal so? Läuft da was falsch? Kann ich was anders machen?


Hallo omgTV

Das Speichern der Beleuchtungseinstellungen in Hardware ist leider nicht möglich. 

Bei Deinstallation der Software leuchten die Module wieder im Standard Regenbogen-Modus. 

Das von dir beobachtete Verhalten ist so also normal und kein Fehler.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL Deutschland
Tech Support Team


----------

